# Leopard gecko new home build



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Here's a couple of pics of the progress from making a new leo house. 

So far the framework has been screwed in and sealed, apart from the roof and the glass runner pieces.

Tomorrow, i'll be fetching the polystyrene and making loads of mess but having fun!
For this build i opted for the top of viv ventilation, running along the back wall, this should provide more than enough, because all the walls inside will be 'fake', the back wall and two side walls. 

If all goes to plan correctly, there should be two large ledges, one on back and one on the left, with smaller ledges to climb to in between, high ones and low ones.
A bridge going from the beginning of the hot area along the viv to the cool end, and with plenty of hidy holes for them all over. Im still toying with the idea of having two heat mats one on the bottom, and a smaller one up higher at the same end. Still not sure though.

My initial thoughts on colour are light sandy colour, like yellow, with some darker patches, and the floor will be covered in ceramic tiles of a similar colour, the rougher tiles i can find the better, as the walls will also have a good dusting of sand to aid nail wear.


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

its times like this when I wish I was good at DIY haha well done


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

This is what iv been upto all after noon!


















Its kind of something to climb on with an upper and lower hide!
Dont know what to call it really! not sure if im going to use this in the viv, I'll see what its like when its all grouted up and painted.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice one mate!


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

looking really good,will be nice to see it all when
it's finished. 
my OH is building me a three stack soon.


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Another hide i made today, dont think im going to be using the first one i made


















Im going to partition it on the inside, then put a back panel on.

Hopefully should look a bit like a rock when im finished


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice!! Well done!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Todays update!

polystyrene in place









start to build









added a bit more









and a bit more









not sure if you can see but on the last photo, i have tried to mark the walls to give them a bit of texture, with wonky lines, as in rocks??!!

Nothing on the bottom as that will be covered in tiles.

what do you all think?


----------



## Kirstyx (Mar 13, 2008)

*Looks really good so far  Keep up the good work  x*


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

I wish I had the time to build stuff like this lol.

Looking pretty good, I really don't envy you having to clear up all the polystyrene lol.

What colour scheme you going for?


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Cleaning up!

You want to see the state of my room! little tiny polystyrene balls everywhere! all dont the stairs, in the hall way, in the dining room the kitchen the living room! Im got to vacuum the house from top to bottom!

As to colour, im going to go with brown for the bottom layers, so i can make sure that its all grouted everywhere, then i think im going to make it lighter.

I want to get yellow and red sand, mixed together for the final covering which should hopefully give it a nice natural hard baked sandy look? if that makes sense?

Just mixing my first layer now, i'll take a pic when its on, also changed the background a little


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok,

First coat of grout on, Harder than i thought to be honest! especially getting the underneath of the very low ledges!


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

looking good. 
dirty fun lol.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww its coming along nicely!!


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

looking good a few more hides would be good.a couple of pics give you some idea


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice viv suez!

I wish i now made everything removable, in smaller peices. Would have been alot easier! Oh well.

Today i have gave everything another good coat of grout. Tomorrow, i'll see if it needs another. Then i'll be going over it with waterproof pva mix, then a fine coating of sand.

Im think now, maybe black sand with a small mix of yellow sand.

What do you think?


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

newtort said:


> Ok,
> 
> First coat of grout on, Harder than i thought to be honest! especially getting the underneath of the very low ledges!


looks good did you grout it?


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

lol,

That is grout!


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

lol looks really thin like paint lol remember to grout it thuroughly as if a cicket can eat the polystryrene and then when ya lizard eats the cricket it will swell up in the belly. only problem with doing backgrounds in polystyrene (even tho mine is polystyrene) keep us posted cant wait to see the finished result.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Is that brown grout, or white grout with brown paint mixed in?
Good work btw


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

That picture is when i put the first layer of grout on, Its brown grout mixed very thin.

I chose to use brown first so that i could make sure there was no white bits left anywhere which would be polystyrene and as rencey said the crickets would just eat it!

Since that picture its had another layer of brown, a bit thicker, and another layer of white mixed a bit thicker again.

Today i'll be covering it again in white, even thicker!

If that all makes sense


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Perfect sense : victory:


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Update...
Another thin coat of white grout










Yet another coat of white grout, this mix was a bit thicker. But i ran out so could cover the hide hole. Need to pop out and pick another bag up!










I think one more coat all over, quite thick should just about do it. Ita all ready rock solid, The last coat should just give it that rough look.

Then it'll be covered in waterproof pva, and then comes the messy sand!


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Todays update,
Another layer of grout! and put some grout on a couple of hides i have made.

When this has dried today, i will put the slope / steps back up in the corner and use some coctail sticks and really thick grout to hold it in place.

Still making some more hides from polystyrene which will need grouting, but there in the shed. I finish them as i go.

Going to buy some sand in a min! and waterproof PVA glue. 










Starting to get excited now! is that sad! lol


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Today i bought some paint from homebase,

its called hazel twig, one of homebase's own brand small tester post, i bought two pots for £1.59 each. Only used one pot so far diluted down.

Gives it a nice rocky colour i think, going to cover in pva once all dried, then give it a dusting of yellow and black sand mixed together.

Fingers crossed, should be looking good.

When completed, i'll start another thread with smaller pics from start to end.


----------



## braund09 (Jul 1, 2008)

looking very good.:2thumb::no1::mf_dribble:: victory:


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

just been ptting sand on the walls, not very impressed with the look of now to be honest.

I'll see whats its like when it has dried.

Might have to start over!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww im sure you wont have to start over! You have put so much effort into it, and we all think its great!! Well done and keep us posted!


----------



## mynameisjon1988 (Mar 18, 2007)

looking good so far have you thought about painting it and adding sand into the paint thats what i did with mine 

heres a close up of part of it notice the texture on it, it is rough but the more sand you add the rougher the texture


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

What iv done, is painted it all, then sealed with waterproof PVA glue. Let that dry.

Then glued it all again putting black and yellow sand all over it. Done this twice.

Then another final layer of glue.

At the moment it looks very white because of the glue, but when its dried tomorrow, i'll get a picture up.

Looking at it now, i think it will actually look pretty good! well fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

im sure it will look forward to seeing pics


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

here it is nearly all dry,










got 2 hides, in the same colour / texture also drying.

Not sure if you can tell, buts the colour is sort of a greyish, with black and yellow sand mixed in to give it a rocky colour and texture.

all the walls and hides and everything, has a rough finish to it.

All thats left now, is to put the roof on! then sort out the lighting and cover the exterior in a beech finish to match the rest of my room.


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

newtort said:


> here it is nearly all dry,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

thats really good  well done you im sure your leos will love it 
:2thumb::no1:


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

little update,

put the roof on, sealed it in place.

Hopefully the interior lighting should be here tomorrow, that just leaves the glass!


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

looking good post a pic tomorrow afteryou have done all the lighting


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah and also please post a pic when everythings done and the Leos are in, Wanna see how there settling in :2thumb:


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Jack14 - yep will do, (if they come? seller only posted today, so they might not get delivered untill wed)

natonstan - i'll get some pics up when finished, and also when i found my new babies to go into their new home! i'll get even more pics up!


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Fitted the lights !

Even though im syaing this myself... They look a thousand times better in real life!

This is going to be the day lights, on a timer...









Then which ever they prefer the best either the red









Or blue...









Or both at the same time! lol









The photo's seem to make them look very dark, especially the red, but in real life the red is just perfect, not too dark not too light!
Blue looks amazing, dunno if they will like it though, hav to wait and see.
As for the red & blue together ??? who knows!

I'll try using a proper camera for some better pictures, not just my phone cam!

The day lights, look good,. Will be ideal for when i got the curtains closed on bright days etc. This should hopefully ensure that they know exactly when its day and night.

What do you think ????


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow!! Its coming along!! I would say blue! But its your choice! Well done!


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah that blue looked AmAzInG!


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

aww how cool. I want one for my leos lol.
well done!!!! : victory:


----------

